# Top 10



## Tschip (1. Apr 2005)

Hallo, 

ich suche schon vergeblich nach einer Lösung meines Problems. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Skript, das mir eine Top 10 Liste erstellt. 

IM Detail :

Ich will (so wie bei TV Total) 10 Kanidaten zur Wahl stellen, die dann per Click ihre 
Stimme bekommen und dann automatisch von Platz 1 - Platz 10 oder mehr geordnet 
werden. 

Wie bekomme ich das hin ? 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wo ich so ein Skript runterladen oder mir ansehen kann, ich 
vermute ja das das nur die wirklichen Skriptprogrammierer können. 

Ich will und kann auf jedenfall nichts selber schreiben, brauch irgendwas handfestes zum
Runterladen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

euer Top 10 Seeker


----------



## DP (1. Apr 2005)

pro kandidat einen counter welcher je klick um 1 erhöht wird


----------



## Roar (1. Apr 2005)

wo willst du die daten abspeichern? du kannst mit javascript nicht in dateien schreiben...


----------



## bambi (1. Apr 2005)

Javascript wird ja beim Client ausgefuehrt. Du willst ja sicher die Eingaben von allen Usern irgendwo an einem Ort
speichern, oder? Da eignet sich doch eher PHP oder so, denk' ich mal.


----------



## Campino (1. Apr 2005)

JS geht nur, wenn ein User allein das Ranking erstellt, wenn mehrere dran mitarbeiten, braucht man php, da würde ich in ne MySQL-Datenbank packen und per ORDER BY... sortieren...


----------



## bambi (1. Apr 2005)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... da würde ich in ne MySQL-Datenbank packen und per ORDER BY... sortieren...


Haha April, April... oder was?!?
Eine MySQL-DB? Das wird doch super kompliziert und total unnoetig. Eine ganze DB mit einer einzigen Tabelle, die
dann gerade mal 2 Spalten und 10 Zeilen hat? Da wuerde ich doch eher die gute, alte .txt-Datei empfehlen. Nicht ueber-
fordern...  :wink:


----------

